# Help Getting Married in the US then settling in the UK



## brownie_89 (Nov 10, 2008)

Ok, I have gotten everything sorted in regards to the wedding. My British fiancee and I will be getting married on Nov 21. I know that I have to apply for the settlement visa and in the US you have to fill out the form online. But I have tons of questions regarding the application. I am assuming the my fiancee is my sponsor. When asks questions regarding my sponsors ability to travel within or live in the UK, he gained these rights at birth so I am not sure what to write. Also should I include evidence of our relationship with the application. Lastly, we are trying to get the visa in time for the new year as I am a teacher and we were hoping that I could secure employment upon arrival. So my next question is can I fill out the online app. before the wedding so I can book my biometrics early and then we can post everything right after the ceremony. I am bit worried about all the holidays coming up. Thanks for your help.
Cheers,
Ashley


----------



## deity1818 (Feb 25, 2010)

brownie_89 said:


> Ok, I have gotten everything sorted in regards to the wedding. My British fiancee and I will be getting married on Nov 21. I know that I have to apply for the settlement visa and in the US you have to fill out the form online. But I have tons of questions regarding the application. I am assuming the my fiancee is my sponsor. When asks questions regarding my sponsors ability to travel within or live in the UK, he gained these rights at birth so I am not sure what to write. Also should I include evidence of our relationship with the application. Lastly, we are trying to get the visa in time for the new year as I am a teacher and we were hoping that I could secure employment upon arrival. So my next question is can I fill out the online app. before the wedding so I can book my biometrics early and then we can post everything right after the ceremony. I am bit worried about all the holidays coming up. Thanks for your help.
> Cheers,
> Ashley


Hi Ashley,

I'm not sure if you're still active on here but I certainly think it's worth a try to see if I can contact you. My name's Ivy and I currently reside in the US and my boyfriend lives in London, very similar situation with you had. I was wondering if there was anyway I can possibly ask you questions and advises to forgoing with our plans to my move to UK since it seems so that you were able to handle it well. I'd truly appreciate it if you can guide me.

Thank you so much!
Ivy


----------



## grinningreen (Feb 19, 2010)

Hi there. I don't know if the person who posted it is still active but I'm sure I can help you out. I recently moved to England in January after getting married to a Brit in Seattle. I now have my settlement visa. So feel free to ask me any questions. Take care.


----------



## Enchanted*Natalia (Mar 21, 2010)

Hi grinningreen, your post just caught my attention whilst deciding to FINALLY join up
and possibly kindly request some help for myself and my wonderful fiance.
You seem to have fulfilled what we've been trying to work out and achieve entirely.

My fiance is American and I am British and we have been in a loving yet highly stressful 
long distance relationship for almost 4 years now. 
My fiance has managed to save up a medium amount of savings, however I'm desperately
trying to put together as much as I can lately because my bank account is shamefully empty.
... I'm in between jobs and have had to spend everything on bills & debts.

After having been a full time home carer for my late, beloved grandpa for the last 7 years, 
I took over a year out for a blissful break & lots of much needed trips to see my fiance.
All we've done is rattle our brains as to which route to take in this immense Visa process.
Leaving it for this long as so many drama's have happened along the way and
I'm still stumped as to how it all actually can be done with our ever changing situations.
Luckily we have the support of our families, and I'm hoping this will count for a lot
when it comes to the big move.

We wish to settle in the UK and live for a period of time with my parents,
which is where I am still living now, until we have saved enough to rent a place of our own.
I know the funds in 'my' account aren't great but I'm hoping that with his larger savings
and a £1000 which I have managed to slowly raise about to be added to my pile,
we possibly might be ready at long last to apply before we both lose our minds completely.

I just wanted to ask really how you went about marrying in America and
what steps after you took to come back to England and live together.
Am I correct in saying that we are allowed to marry over there, but I must return after
the wedding whilst he then completes our Spouse Visa and submits all our documents, etc ..
I know many people choose to wait it out together whilst the application is being processed.
... I just don't know how much time I will be able to get off work when it comes to that point.
I wasn't sure if after getting married, I would be allowed to return
to London on my own even!?

After so many years, I should know it all by now but there are just always new niggles
and queries growing.
I would love to know your story and basically what was done.
Sorry for rambling a tad, I hope someone is able to help either way 

Many thanks in advance for your time .... Natalia


----------



## grinningreen (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh dear. I had just got done with replying to you and I guess I took forever and the page timed out. Oh no! 

Let me try this again. I'll do a short version, I had just did the long one and it ended up being lost. Feel free to ask me anything that comes to mind.

I met my husband online in a webcam chat room. We talked non stop and soon fell in love. We decided to get married and he would come over to the states to meet my family and we would get married in Seattle.

He came October 29th and he stayed for sixteen days. During that time he stayed at a hotel in the same town. I was then taking care of and living with a ninety seven year old woman. We had a reception in my home town where he met all of my family.

We got married November 11 on a wed and he left the following saturday back to england. Right away I set about changing my name on all my official documents before sending in the visa application.

The application itself isn't at daunting as it seems. They asked for supporting evidence that me and him were a real couple. This part scared me because we hadn't been together that long. I provided them with about three weeks worth of e-mails between him and I, pictures of the wedding reception with family, and phone bills showing his phone number and the calls we made. On December 14 is when I submitted the application to the British consulate in Los Angeles. 

We decided he should go back and wait for me because it would give us both time to prepare for my arrival. We ended up waiting about a month from the date the application was received. I did have to wait for my name change and that set us back a few weeks.

You do have the option of waiting with him while you wait for the visa. It could work but it could as well cause hindrance, for example with your job. It sucks to wait but it's definitely worth it. It would give you two time to prepare for what lies ahead. Oh and you will be able to return to London after you two get married. Oh and if you get married in the US make sure your marriage is legal within that state. When it is it's recognised here in the UK.

I feel like i'm leaving something out. I'm all typed out right now  Definitely ask me more. I just didn't want to retype that huge thing I had written out all over again. It feels nice to know that I can help someone who's going through the same thing I went through.


----------



## UKBound (Mar 26, 2010)

*Spousal Visa Issues--moving to UK*



grinningreen said:


> Hi there. I don't know if the person who posted it is still active but I'm sure I can help you out. I recently moved to England in January after getting married to a Brit in Seattle. I now have my settlement visa. So feel free to ask me any questions. Take care.


Hello--for anyone who might still be on the forum:

I am marrying a British man May 30 and then we plan to move to his home in Kent County. 

Our primary concern regarding visa issues is that we won't be married until May 30, but I will need to collect biometric info. for the visa. I am a teacher and will have used up all of my possible leave times until around June 23. 

Our plan was for me to leave the country and move to the UK by July 6. (I dont' want to pay rent here, and I'd like to be with my husband and start my new life!) 
But can I collect the biometric info. BEFORE we marry, if we are just engaged?

It seems that it is possible to start the online application process for the visa....

I am also bringing a cat there and I seem to have all the necessary info (microchipping, proof of no diseases, rabies), but any other info. would be most appreciated if you have done this!

Would love to hear how things are going for you--I'm hearing so many negatives all the time about the weather, lack of jobs, crowdedness--that some days it's tough to be excited about this move!

Thanks in advance for any input!

Tara


----------



## Minuvweyna (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Tara,

I'm not really an expert on marrying in the US and moving to the UK after (I'm in the UK on my own visa and marrying a local - will then be applying to stay instead). I can however advise about your cat.

It sounds like you are well on your way with the pet import issues. I assume you are familiar with Defra's site and all the information they provide. Defra, UK - Animal health and welfare - Pet Travel Scheme

My other bit of advice is to tell you that no airline flying to the UK (or inside the UK) allows animals in the cabin. Your cat will have to fly with baggage, unless you do the crazy US -> France and then coming over across the Channel route that I took (I don't necessarily recommend it, as most animals are fine and I was probably just being paranoid (the ferry was nice though)). Transport costs of course vary from the very reasonable to the outrageous, so shop around for the best deal.

Also remember that the USDA needs to be involved in the process, and unless your local vet has done this before, the USDA is probably your best source for information and making sure you are doing everything correctly. I found them very helpful. USDA - APHIS - Animal Health - Area Offices Use this page to find your local USDA APHIS office.

When in doubt, ask questions that seem silly rather than risk losing 6 months of work and your cat!


Best regards,
Elizabeth


----------



## Enchanted*Natalia (Mar 21, 2010)

grinningreen said:


> Oh dear. I had just got done with replying to you and I guess I took forever and the page timed out. Oh no!
> 
> Let me try this again. I'll do a short version, I had just did the long one and it ended up being lost. Feel free to ask me anything that comes to mind.
> 
> ...


My goodness, I don't know where to begin ...
Firstly you are such a sweetie for replying so helpfully, I'm just really sorry 
you had to type it all out again after losing your orignal post, believe me, 
It's happens way too often for me also, I'm forever copying and pasting now. 
I'm also sorry for not being able to repsond sooner, I appreciated your every
word, I just wish all the rediculous family drama didn't unfold just recently.

I'm finally back on the visa case now and wanted to thank you for the info!!!
We toyed with the idea of just going for the Fiance visa instead as perhaps
it would of cost just the same compared with my flight price and all the extra's
of coming over to Indiana and staying for a little while with him.
Though after even more digging on the net, I think we may go back to the 
original plan of marrying in the US after all 

There's just still so much to consider, I am terrified my low bank funds just
won't be enough in the end, I've been out of work for over 6 months now
so my bank account will have no activity in it what so ever and I think
that's obviously a weak area of our application.
I've never claimed benifits however, as I've been lucky enough to live
at home with my parents that pretty much take care of the living costs for me.
Keeping busy with chores and constant job hunting is stressful enough
but I am concerned about the money side of things.

Luckily my wonderful fiance has a job and a steadier income :clap2:
I am hoping that all my years of being a carer and working previously as 
everything from a Tour Guide to a Beauty Consultant will help my case
surely a tad bit!!!!! (I want to include my CV for these purposes)
I just get nervous when all I read about is how the sponser (me) is meant to
have all the security and and lots of extra funds. When in our case it's
the applicant who actually does. I know each story has their own situation,
and that they take that into account but we are going to be waiting another
4 months plus if I persue getting a job and saving more,
And he just mentally cannot stay at his draining job a moment longer.

May I ask how you went about the name change?
Did you sort all that out before you applied for the visa?!
I know it would work differently because my details would have to go
through the UK and not the US like you probably had to.
I keep thinking it will look bad if we're meant to be married yet all my 
supporting documents are in my maiden name.
Would be nice to leave all the name changing business until after the
application process is over. Can it even be done that way?

I'm so happy you were able to get through it so quickly and successfully.
It's always good to hear more information and tips from people who have
indeed been through this immense adventure


----------



## Relish (Apr 27, 2010)

*contact employer?*



grinningreen said:


> Hi there. I don't know if the person who posted it is still active but I'm sure I can help you out. I recently moved to England in January after getting married to a Brit in Seattle. I now have my settlement visa. So feel free to ask me any questions. Take care.


Did they contact your employer in the US?


----------



## fringehead (Apr 24, 2010)

*Need as much help as possible! UK Spouse Visa*

Hello lovely people of the message board!

Okay I'm not entirely sure where to start. I suppose giving my background would bes best. My fiancé and I have been together for 3 years and known each other for 4.
He's English and I hold an American passport. 

We're sorta at leg one of this race. We plan on marrying in the states in November. I'm trying to wrap my head around everything. The whole process appears so daunting and confusing to me. We are staying strong and keeping positive. After all if you are a legitimate couple in love there shouldn't be all that much to prove right? (I wish it was as easy as that!)

We've got modest funds. Currently I have $1,500 in savings, I'm hoping to see that grow and double by the time I actually submit my application. He has around 2000 pounds currently and also owns his house in London. Both of us have secure stable full time jobs and I'm taking addition Digital Media classes to make my CV stronger. He is in creative media and I work in the social media field.
We plan at applying via the New York offices. 

Here are my questions, if anyone can shed any light at all I would be beyond grateful. 

1.) What is the general opinion on these expat type consultants such as ABraggs? Waste of money or worth it?

2.) I've read through the application a bit and am confused on whether or not it's after I've submitted the application that I then send proof of relationship such as photos, emails, bills, etc. Is the application straight forward questions that I then submit and after they're received it I then am asked to mail the physical proof to them? Do I include attachments with the application itself?

3.) Is it true that the summer months are the worst to apply for Spousal Visa due to high traffic of applications at that time?

4.) Is is necessary to make the legal changes to your name before applying for the visa? 

Well I think that is all for now! Sorry it's so long this is my first time posting on here and thought I'd give it a go. Best wishes to all of you going through this process right now  Onward and upward!


----------



## Kady (May 1, 2010)

*Lots of questions*



grinningreen said:


> Hi there. I don't know if the person who posted it is still active but I'm sure I can help you out. I recently moved to England in January after getting married to a Brit in Seattle. I now have my settlement visa. So feel free to ask me any questions. Take care.


Hi. I am married to a Brit and we have lived in the US (Indiana) for 7 years. We are wanting to move back to England. This task seems so impossible because of all the paperwork. Plus, we have 6 pets to take back with us and a house in the US to get rid of. I was wondering if you can tell me your story on the settlement visa? How do you even start. Did you get a visa here in the states before you moved back to England or just moved there and then worried about getting it afterwards? Thanks so much for your help. If you don't mind, I have alot of other questions in the future that maybe you can help me with. I SURE would appreciate it.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Kady said:


> Hi. I am married to a Brit and we have lived in the US (Indiana) for 7 years. We are wanting to move back to England. This task seems so impossible because of all the paperwork. Plus, we have 6 pets to take back with us and a house in the US to get rid of. I was wondering if you can tell me your story on the settlement visa? How do you even start. Did you get a visa here in the states before you moved back to England or just moved there and then worried about getting it afterwards? Thanks so much for your help. If you don't mind, I have alot of other questions in the future that maybe you can help me with. I SURE would appreciate it.


You must apply for your settlement visa in US - you cannot go to UK as a visitor and then try to change your status. It's not allowed, your application will be rejected and you risk being deported back to US, making future applications much more difficult. While the visa requirements seem daunting - and they are, for a couple married for 7 years, it shouldn't be too difficult to collect the required evidence in support - allow a couple of months for the process. You need to follow instructions to the letter. If they ask, for example, to send in your bank statement covering the last 3 months, make sure it's full 3+ months and not 2.5 months, and so on. Your visa can take as little as a week to come through or as long as 2 months - it depends, among other things, on which consulate you apply to and the complexity of your case. While you can do everything yourself, many people find it helpful for a visa agent to cast their eyes on your application, as they will be able to spot any errors or omissions, which can delay or even scupper your application, and they can expedite it. You'll have to pay for this, of course (around $1000 has been mentioned), plus visa application fee of $1063.


----------



## PhillipAlarcon (May 8, 2010)

Hello all! My name is Phillip, call me Phil or whatever you'd like, doesn't bother me :] but I come here as a lost soul in need of help lol! I'm so stressed over all this, i've met my Girlfriend who is 21 years old, I'm soon to be 18, Feel free to insult the age difference if you must but I ask to please answer and help me please, How would the process be if she comes to the U.S.A and marries me when I'm 19? giving me enough time to save money, I'll be living with my brother so saving money won't be hard, but... how would that process work in order for me to go live with her in her home country? I hear that if I want to go marry her in the U.K I must be 21 as well! wow why does this world force people to be apart =\ I've known my GF since I was 16. She is the perfect one, yes I'm a guy. Can anyone personally help me? PM me for skype, or email address, even post here, I'll check up on thread. Mod's please excuse me if this isn't right to post.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

PhillipAlarcon said:


> Hello all! My name is Phillip, call me Phil or whatever you'd like, doesn't bother me :] but I come here as a lost soul in need of help lol! I'm so stressed over all this, i've met my Girlfriend who is 21 years old, I'm soon to be 18, Feel free to insult the age difference if you must but I ask to please answer and help me please, How would the process be if she comes to the U.S.A and marries me when I'm 19? giving me enough time to save money, I'll be living with my brother so saving money won't be hard, but... how would that process work in order for me to go live with her in her home country? I hear that if I want to go marry her in the U.K I must be 21 as well! wow why does this world force people to be apart =\ I've known my GF since I was 16. She is the perfect one, yes I'm a guy. Can anyone personally help me? PM me for skype, or email address, even post here, I'll check up on thread. Mod's please excuse me if this isn't right to post.


Hi Phil - and welcome to the forum.

The rules for sponsoring a spouse for a visa aren't there to keep people apart, necessarily. In part, they're supposed to protect against forced marriages, and in another part, they're meant to discourage people from getting married just for the visa and the rights they get with one.

If your gf is coming over to the US to marry you, have you considered living there for a few years until you turn 21? (You'd be required to show you can provide for her, or get someone to "co-sponsor" her financially while she is in the country.) She'll be the one having to sponsor you when you want to move to the UK, and by living for a while in the US, she can take US citizenship, which will leave you both with the widest range of choices later on.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PhillipAlarcon (May 8, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> Hi Phil - and welcome to the forum.
> 
> The rules for sponsoring a spouse for a visa aren't there to keep people apart, necessarily. In part, they're supposed to protect against forced marriages, and in another part, they're meant to discourage people from getting married just for the visa and the rights they get with one.
> 
> ...



Hello and thank you for the prompt reply, She will most likely hopefully come marry me once I'm 19, so in one year from now almost, I asked in another forum where i was told she can come marry me in the U.S.A and to take some pictures for proof just in case, perhaps a short video, then she can go back to the U.K where she lives with her parent's and has a job as well, the part of me considering living there for a few years until i turn 21? did you mean living in the U.S or the U.K? as i do currently live in the U.S wish i could freely live for a few years in the U.K till I'm 21 though hahaha... by the way, I'm not really looking into for any benefit from the visa, I just really want to be with her


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

The issue is that, for you guys to live together in the US, you need to be able to support her (i.e. keep her off welfare). For you to be eligible for a spouse visa (besides the age requirement) she needs to be able to support you - or her parents would need to sponsor you financially to assure you don't go on the dole over there.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## PhillipAlarcon (May 8, 2010)

Bevdeforges said:


> The issue is that, for you guys to live together in the US, you need to be able to support her (i.e. keep her off welfare). For you to be eligible for a spouse visa (besides the age requirement) she needs to be able to support you - or her parents would need to sponsor you financially to assure you don't go on the dole over there.
> Cheers,
> Bev


Morning and thank you for replying. If it came to sponsorship of that either I would sponsor her, but this won't happen for another year thankfully, We don't plan on her staying her, we might just try this...

1. she comes to the U.S.A.

2. she spends some time with me, we go out to places, such as the beach or so, get some pictures for later on edv needed in an application.

3. after some days get married legally in the U.S.A. get some proof of this as well.

4. she spends a last few days with me then goes back to the U.K, and I wait till I turn 21.

5. What process should we go from her.... still thinking, not the unmarried way obviously as that would required me and her to have lived together for 2 years, this is so stressing lol...


----------



## Robe (Jul 8, 2010)

grinningreen said:


> Hi there. I don't know if the person who posted it is still active but I'm sure I can help you out. I recently moved to England in January after getting married to a Brit in Seattle. I now have my settlement visa. So feel free to ask me any questions. Take care.


I am American and my wife is British. We have been married for seven years. We are relocating to the UK. My question is, once I have my work/settlement visa how long do I have to travel to the UK. I'm trying to develop a timeline so I can plan.
Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Robe said:


> I am American and my wife is British. We have been married for seven years. We are relocating to the UK. My question is, once I have my work/settlement visa how long do I have to travel to the UK. I'm trying to develop a timeline so I can plan.
> Thanks


As you've been married longer than 4 years, when approved, your visa will be for indefinite leave to enter. So there's no cut-off date by which you have to enter UK, and once admitted, you can stay, live and work for good. So you can apply, wait for approval, and then make travel plan to come to UK. It can take anything from a few days (exceptionally!) to 10 weeks, but most straightforward cases get approved in 2-3 weeks, depending on the consulate's workload. Make sure you supply all evidence/documents requested.


----------

